# Blu Ray Disc or HD-DVD?



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Will Blu Ray Disc or HD-DVD Win the Format War of the 00's?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

space86 said:


> Will Blu Ray Disc or HD-DVD Win the Format War of the 00's?


Blu-ray will win. Superior and more Studios, including the big one, Disney, supporting. And more manufactures supporting, and what price advantage HD DVD had has pretty much all gone away. Blu-ray outselling HD DVD by 2-1 margin presently.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

There;s an entire thread about this subject here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86101

I suggest you read it before making a choice.

Currently, the number of studios supporting both blu ray and HD DVD is the same and the war has come to a stand still now that Paramount and Dreamworks are HD DVD exclusives. The smartest thing to do would be to wait.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> Will Blu Ray Disc or HD-DVD Win the Format War of the 00's?


Wrong forum.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

DBS Commando said:


> There;s an entire thread about this subject here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86101
> 
> ...


Totally incorrect. The number of (major) studios is no where close.

Wait for what? 10 years? 5 years? Maybe I shouldn't have bought my DVD player since there is now a better format. Maybe I should have waited. Maybe I should wait to buy an HD TV until they are even higher resolution than they are now. Buy a PS3 and get a top quality Blu-ray player, gaming machine, AVCHD player, DVD upscaler, MP3 player, Web browser, Photo viewer, etc... You won't ever regret it. Best device I have ever bought.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

It all depends on how much money Bill is willing to pay to pay off the studios to "choose" HD-DVD. It's still a crock of crap that people keep saying that the 360 is "cheaper" than a PS3 that can play hi def DVDs right out of the box. To get a 360 to play HD-DVD the user has to fork over an extra $200 for an external drive. Even though 360s play games that are on HD-DVD just fine.

I'm in the BluRay camp and it's a simple understanding, some movies won't be on BluRay. Just like, I am not going to "re buy" my existing library. The PS3 does a nice job of upscaling standard DVD anyway.

People are forgetting that every PS3 can play BluRay discs. Bill does not like that.


----------



## mrpither (Dec 16, 2004)

blu-ray = sony = root kit = EVIL


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Just get an LG Super Blu.










http://us.lge.com/products/model/detail/tv|audio|video_digital video__BH100.jhtml


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

space86 said:


> Will Blu Ray Disc or HD-DVD Win the Format War of the 00's?


The porn industry will decide the winner. Sad but true.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Blu-ray will win. Superior and more Studios, including the big one, Disney, supporting. And more manufactures supporting, and what price advantage HD DVD had has pretty much all gone away. Blu-ray outselling HD DVD by 2-1 margin presently.


Not true at all. HD-DVD is superior for a number of reasons. Cost being among them, and they clearly still have this advantage. HD-DVD players can be had for under $300. By the end of the year they will be under $200 while Blue Ray will be around $500. They are still cheaper to produce. 
More standards on the disc. On HD-DVD you know you are getting good sound such has Dolby True HD as it's required. These are optional on blueray. Look at Phantom of the Opera for example. It's out for both formats but is lacking in audio on BlueRay.

HD-DVD players also require ethernet ports so you can get additional disc features if you have it connected to the net. This features are coming to blue ray as well but are not backwards compatible with existing players. With HD-DVD all new features work in old players.
Right now 12 studios sell HD-DVD discs and 8 sell BlueRay. This also takes into account the recent Paramount/Dreamworks announcement to drop support for Blue Ray. And don't forget blue ray shunned the porn industry, who was vital in making VHS standard over beta max.

Image quality is the same on both. It has been said that Blue Ray discs scratch very easily and can be render unplayable. I know they have spent some time in this area and may have fixed this by now. Blue Ray discs also have more DRM than HD-DVD. Not that it matters much, both have been cracked.

At this moment the ONLY advantage Blue Ray has is disc capacity. But this isn't important with movies as they both have more storage than is required. The largest 1080p takes up approximately 18gb. 
However larger HD-DVD's are coming. Toshiba demoed a 51gb disc at CES this year that will arrive next year.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

archer75 said:


> Not true at all. HD-DVD is superior for a number of reasons. Cost being among them, and they clearly still have this advantage. HD-DVD players can be had for under $300. By the end of the year they will be under $200 while Blue Ray will be around $500. They are still cheaper to produce.
> More standards on the disc. On HD-DVD you know you are getting good sound such has Dolby True HD as it's required. These are optional on blueray. Look at Phantom of the Opera for example. It's out for both formats but is lacking in audio on BlueRay.
> 
> HD-DVD players also require ethernet ports so you can get additional disc features if you have it connected to the net. This features are coming to blue ray as well but are not backwards compatible with existing players. With HD-DVD all new features work in old players.
> ...


What kind of fan-boy crack are you on? Not one thing you say is even close, not even close to accurate or a fact. For anyone reading. Do your own research and see this person is all spin.

All his "Facts" are complete spin. Its not even worth the effort to debunk them all because it would be too easy and it can be looked up anywhere by anyone who cares. But how does lower, cheaper cost make something superior. And that is a myth anyway. Blu-rays have a protective coating which makes them virtual unscratchable, HD DVDs do not. There are already prototype Blu-rays that hold 200+GB and Blu-rays on the shelf today can be had with 50GB, something HD DVD does not have now and won't have for a long time and even when it does, they will just be sucking Blu-ray's wake.

List your 12 major studios that support HD DVD exclusively? Little spin off mom and pop ones that have 2 releases don't count, all that matters is major.

Why would someone care about porn on either format when they will cost $30 for something that can be had for free on the Internet. That VHS-Beta argument is meaningless in this discussion and everyone with any tech sense knows it.

And did you not hear, Blu-ray outselling HD-DVD 2-1, and blockbuster will not stock them in all but a few of their stores because no one was renting them. Blu-ray was kicking HD DVD's ass and Blockbuster didn't want to waste money on a format that has 1 1/2 foot in the grave.

There are already Blu ray players under $500 and they will be about the same price, for quality (not cheapo featureless 1080i HD-DVD machines) by Christmas. Do you want what is cheapest, or what is best. Anyone who speant $2000 on an HD TV wants which is best.

Nuff said.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

elbodude said:


> The porn industry will decide the winner. Sad but true.


It will have almost no impact. You are living in the past man. Perhaps you have heard of this thing Al Gore invented, called the internet that has about as much free porn as one could ever want and more. Wasn't around during VHS days, and it makes formats of discs almost meaningless to the discussion.

Disney is what will decide it, and they are Blu-ray only.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

davethestalker said:


> It all depends on how much money Bill is willing to pay to pay off the studios to "choose" HD-DVD. It's still a crock of crap that people keep saying that the 360 is "cheaper" than a PS3 that can play hi def DVDs right out of the box. To get a 360 to play HD-DVD the user has to fork over an extra $200 for an external drive. Even though 360s play games that are on HD-DVD just fine.
> 
> I'm in the BluRay camp and it's a simple understanding, some movies won't be on BluRay. Just like, I am not going to "re buy" my existing library. The PS3 does a nice job of upscaling standard DVD anyway.
> 
> People are forgetting that every PS3 can play BluRay discs. Bill does not like that.


Exactly, and MS just wants to misinform and cause people to stay away altogether until they can figure out how to make downloading the format of choice and make money from it, since they have lost money on most of their adventures into other stuff.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> What kind of fan-boy crack are you on? Not one thing you say is even close, not even close to accurate or a fact. For anyone reading. Do your own research and see this person is all spin.
> 
> All his "Facts" are complete spin. Its not even worth the effort to debunk them all because it would be too easy and it can be looked up anywhere by anyone who cares. But how does lower, cheaper cost make something superior. And that is a myth anyway. Blu-rays have a protective coating which makes them virtual unscratchable, HD DVDs do not. There are already prototype Blu-rays that hold 200+GB and Blu-rays on the shelf today can be had with 50GB, something HD DVD does not have now and won't have for a long time and even when it does, they will just be sucking Blu-ray's wake.
> 
> ...


Sony must pay you to support their products. . .


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> What kind of fan-boy crack are you on? Not one thing you say is even close, not even close to accurate or a fact. For anyone reading. Do your own research and see this person is all spin.......
> Nuff said.


Dude take a chill pill. You calling him a fanboy on kool-aid is pretty funny. Just re-read your posts. I guess that shelling beaucoup dineros for overhyped, games lacking Sonys trojan horse wannabe must drive you crazy now that it looks like HD-DVD will clean it's clock. :lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is simple. Blu-ray is a far more superior format with not much of a price difference now compared to HDDVD. Blu-ray all the way!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the wrong forum.. it is late.. I am closing this thread and i will clean it up tomorrow and move the posts to the appropriate forum. If you guys want to continue the HD vs. Blue Ray discussion there is a thread already going on it.

Moderator Note: I have moved this into the proper forum and decided to just leave it closed and not move it into the HD-DVD vs. Blue Ray thread. Plenty of conversation going on in there already.


----------

